# Kingsnake with Scale Rot?



## KeepYourSky (Jan 28, 2013)

I've had my mexican black kingsnake River for about 6 months now. She's approaching a year old and has what appears to be a small burn on her belly. From what I can tell it is scale rot. I noticed this on Friday when she had a blister on her belly. I did an overhaul of her enclosure and cleaned everything before replacing her, but didn't treat for anything as she was due for a shed. Saturday morning I woke up to find she had shed but saw the burn on her. Since yesterday I've switched her from aspen to paper towels and I've given her three soaks in a weak betadine/water solution and am applying anti-biotic cream (without painkiller) to the sore. I've also emptied and dried her waterbowl and am putting a capful of water in there as it is consumed. Other than appearing to have shed the skin around her vent early her shed was normal and complete(she pooped friday night before her shed, typically there's nothing for a little while and then a huge poop after). She also accepted food last night and accepted the water this morning, seems to be acting normal. Just since yesterday there appears to be improvement in the scale rot, but is there anything else I should be doing and should I be taking her to a vet?


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

As long as it improves all should be good. If it is not scale rot though (as in a it could be a burn) then it will improve with each shed and will be noticeable for a while.


----------



## KeepYourSky (Jan 28, 2013)

*updated images*

Here's River after a couple days of treatment

I think it looks better, still worried though, just emailed a vet


----------

